# Hypertensive Urgency - what ICD-9 code



## dcastro (Apr 28, 2008)

Can anyone please tell me what ICD-9 code to use for hypertensive urgency? I have used the 401.9 in the past but this just does not seem right. Thanks for any help.


----------



## caitlinguinn (Nov 12, 2010)

*hypertensive urgency*

Just found this post when I was looking up the same thing.   I think the link below will help.  It explained it well for me.  

Rose R
http://www.fortherecordmag.com/archives/ftr_01232006p44.shtml


----------



## ohn0disaster (Nov 12, 2010)

Here are two threads that can help you.

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=42925

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=41667


----------

